# Update post #10! Tubal & no period this month!!



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

So I had a tubal during an unrelated bladder surgery in January. Since then my periods have been religiously regular to the tune of 28-29 days. After the tubal was the first time that I've had natural cycles since I was on BC for years and got pg immediately after discontinuing them and DS nursed for 3 years.

So here's the skinny, for some reason I want to doubt my calculations but I mark my calendar religiously so I don't know why I'm doubting myself:

LMP started on 5.18, I must have been having a light flow day because I came home after a work function and a few adult drinks on 5.20 and took advantage of DH, it was fun,









So I had by annual GYN appt. last week and we decided that since my anemia is so closely tied to my almost dangerously heavy flow at the end that we're going to insert Mirena to reduce my periods. I've been anxiously awaiting Aunt Flo since the 10th and it looks like she hasn't even packed her bags yet. I *always* start to show signs a few days before the big event and NOTHING.

So now I'm on day 32 with no sign of an ETA for my period. What would you ladies think was going on if this were you? A pregnancy right now would devastate us but there is no way I could terminate a pregnancy. We're just too much in debt and DH is going to be 40 next month and we decided that if the time comes that we can afford a child we'll adopt. I'm so freaked out.


----------



## AngelLoverMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm, Have you taken a test? If not, take one and then go from there. But also, with just getting on the Mirena, it can mess up your cycles, especially within the first 3 months. Even if you are a regular person, any type of birth control can change your cycles at any time. Also, if yor are concerned, give your dr. a call and see what he/she says. Good luck.


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

I think testing is the next logical step, but know that every woman has 'off' months. My sister has had two scares since her husband had a vasectomy, each time going more than a week late, and then starting her cycle right after she finally tested.

Pregnancies after TL have a higher risk of being a eptopic pregnancy, so if you do not start soon, test or go in and see your care provider.

Good luck!


----------



## veiledexpressions (May 24, 2004)

I agree that you should test, if you haven't already. I had a tubal almost four years ago, and conceived since. Three months ago, I had a CP.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've skipped cycles "for no apparent reason" on several occasions during my life, the first time was my first month at college. Not all the "skipped months" were so closely tied to stressful life events.

It's possible that you're pg, but it's more likely that you're just having a wonky cycle for no apparent reason. A pg test is a good idea, just to ease your mind.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I would test just so you know - one way or the other.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

My friend stopped having a period after her tubal. She bled at first but then her periods stopped so it wasn't immediately after the tubal. She also had lots of other symptoms related to hormonal issues that started after her tubal.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, I had a friend who went through the same thing. A few months after her tubal her cycles started going erratic and within a few months she started having symptoms more like perimenopause (and she wasn't even thirty).

Apparently she had some sort of syndrome...I can't remember for sure, but I think it's called tubal ligation syndrome.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

It's PTLS or post tubal ligation syndrome. It's been known about since the 80's I think but I never heard of it until my friend had it and I went researching.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, sorry it's taken me so long but I've been in a haze of Percocet for a few days.

The short story is that I had 2 HUGE ovarian cysts and spent the better part of 24 hours in 2 emergency rooms for them to figure it out. If you've got time for the longer version you will NEVER believe what happened to me.

Monday morning I walked into my office at around 8:30 and got hit with pain that literally dropped me to my knees. I called my OB (really just my GYN now, but I like OB better







) and they advised me to go to the ER. DH left his office and got me and we went straight to the ER at Women & Infants Hospital where I expected to get superior care.

They finally started treating me and doing some testing and gave me some pain meds. Hours go by and they do a CAT scan, blood test, urine test, pelvic exam, an ultrasound, ect. At around 2pm they start withholding pain meds they start acting weird and all of the sudden I'm told that I'm going to be given an enema, yes, an enema. Supposedly the ultrasound showed a lot of stool and they think that is the reason I'm sobbing in pain, I need to poop.

DH had to leave and get DS from school and bring him back up to the hospital so while he's gone they give me the enema and a potty chair, no instructions, no toilet paper etc. It was humiliating. After the enema the pain didn't go away and I'm basically told that the supervising Dr. doesn't want to give me any pain medicine because she thinks that my bowels are the problem and the medicine can be constipating. It's time for me to go hime and she'd be happy to give me a bowel cleansing regimen







.

I'm sobbing in pain and said "I'm 30 years old, I am perfectly capable of knowing when I need to have a bowel movment and you're going to ignore this pain and send me home?" The answer was yes, this was about 6pm.

So DH is ticked, DS is freaked out and we go home. Within an hour I've vomited 3 times and I've got a 101 degree fever. We don't have any family around so DH takes me to our local hospital and the later it gets the worse DS is acting. I finally told DH to just take DS home to bed and I'll keep in touch and let him know what's up. He wasn't cool with it but he knew we had to get DS home. So, I've been awake since 5am on Monday it's now 2am on Tuesday, I'm exhausted and in aginy and now I'm petrified because I have no idea what's going on.

They finally decide to do a high contrast CAT scan and, lo and behold, they find a ruptured ovarian cyst larger than the ovary itself and another that hasn't rupteured yet in my right ovary.

So right now I'm just on a constant regimen of pain medicine, I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow and an appointment with an attorney next week.

I just thougth I'd let you know the answer to the mystery.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

They must not include anything ovarian in the training of ER staff. Maybe they all take a separate course in med school or something. I ended up in the ER (for 2 days!!!) with ruptured ovarian cysts and ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome when I was pregnant with my girls. They were convinved I had appendicitis and wanted to do a CT scan with contrast dye ... it was surreal. I was on morphine the whole time. They knew I was a fertility patient, it seems like they should have been able to figure it out. I was sobbing that I didn't think the CT scan was safe, since I could be pregnant - they insisted my test was negative, couldn't fathom that I had only ovulated 6 days earlier and it might be too early. (I learned 3 days later I WAS pregnant)

Ruptured ovarian cysts hurt like hell. I was barfing, sweating, crying... ugh.

Sorry you went through this! Glad the mystery is solved, hope it never happens again!


----------

